# I want to know who has been vaping the longest in South Africa



## BigGuy (19/10/14)

This might be a really stupid thread but it would be nice to know what the average length of time as well as the who has been Vaping the longest in South Africa. And no its not a pissing contest i honestly would like to know how long the average forum member has vaped.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

@BigGuy looking at the forum stats i think that vaping was more adopted by the masses the last six months to a year. I might be wrong

I myself is still in kindergarten

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

I'm a noob (8 & half months) compared to some of the members here on this forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/10/14)

I think I red in "introduce yourself" that there is one member that vapes 4 years already. Not sure if I'm right now. 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/14)

I tried the cigalikes about 6 years ago, used them for a month or two before going back to analogs. Started vaping again in February last year on a CE4 kit, went well for the first few months until my gear literally started falling apart, started smoking again but kept it at a minimum, about a pack a week while trying to keep my vape gear together. Since I found the forum and got some proper gear in May I've been 100% stinky free.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/14)

I saw a comment on one of those news24 articles by a chap that says he's been vaping for 10 years, I think that's a bit exaggerated, as far as I know electronic cigarettes were only becoming available here from around 2007/8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I think I red in "introduce yourself" that there is one member that vapes 4 years already. Not sure if I'm right now.
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Yip, I also recollect 4 years as the longest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (19/10/14)

If I'm not mistaken its @RevnLucky7 thats been vaping for 4 or 5 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (19/10/14)

I have been vaping exclusively for almost 5 years now. Went from 30 Camel a day to full time vaping, but still a noob when it comes to the geek stuff associated with vaping. The best thing that I have every done and probably saved my life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/10/14)

started in 2012. exclusively vaping since jan 2013

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/10/14)

@Oupa has been vaping a good couple of years if i remember correctly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/10/14)

@capetocuba has been vaping for good few years to.


----------



## tetrasect (19/10/14)

Hard to say... but according to my bidorbuy history I ordered e-liquid in October 2009...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

tetrasect said:


> Hard to say... but according to my bidorbuy history I ordered e-liquid in October 2009...



Wow! that's very close to 5 years I'd say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/10/14)

I've been vaping over 4 years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/14)

4 going on 5 months now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/10/14)

I taught @Cape vaping supplies the tricks of the mighty evod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> I taught @Cape vaping supplies the tricks of the mighty evod


spuncan my crazy mentor lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> started in 2012. exclusively vaping since jan 2013
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Your signature says 336 days? But says you started in Jan 2013. Not counting right?


----------



## RIEFY (19/10/14)

Andre said:


> Your signature says 336 days? But says you started in Jan 2013. Not counting right?


yeah that i just filled in on ecf when i joined. and copied it over here when i joined here. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (19/10/14)

I am one year on the 29th of October
Feels like a decade though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (19/10/14)

Ill be 2 years in jan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/10/14)

Well I'm 1 year and going strong 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/14)

Just celebrated my 1 year anniversary!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/10/14)

I'm just 6 months. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi (19/10/14)

Also started on Cig alikes about 5+ years ago... went okay for a while but just hated sucking the damn juice into my mouth... so i left it, went back to my stuyvesant's... and about 4 months ago i saw 1 of indoor smokers vids on youtube and it got me intrested... was skeptical due to the cig-alike experience but i carried on researching.. eventually i came to the conclusion that only experience will tell...got me an ego ce6(had my last cig the day i fetched it from the PO) and 2 weeks later the X6... best move ive ever made... lol told my fiance a couple of days ago that i was very sorry for the smelly 9 years she had to put up with my ashtray stink..cant believe how bad it actually smells

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (19/10/14)

The wife and I are coming up on 10 months, best move we made not only for ourselves but also for our kids.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle (19/10/14)

Almost a year for me now. Just over 9 months.


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

im a real noob lol. 8 months and a bit. but would be great knowing who really was 'the first vaper' on the forum at least


----------

